# postpartum bleeding question



## boobiepiebaby (May 26, 2008)

I am almost 6wks postpartum (on Monday) and I had regular bleeding for four weeks, going from bright red, dark red, then the mucusy clear/red. I haven't bled in almost two weeks, then I started bleeding yesterday. It's bright red but it isn't heavy, I could probably wear a pad all day and it still wouldn't 'fill' it. Is this my period? Or something else? I go to the dr. for my 6wk check up on Monday but I was just wondering what could be going on.

I guess I should say that DH and I started back having sex already, but it was only because the bleeding stopped, the stitches were healed and I feel great. But now I was wondering if that's why I've started bleeding.

**********************
The bleeding I mentioned ^^^^ lasted close to two weeks then there was no blood for a week, now baby is two months old (as of last monday) and on last Wed. I started a what I am assuming is a period, but I've been having this clear/yellow/pinkish liquid for 3 days like I did at the end of my "second" postpartum bleeding. I don't get it? This is kind of frustrating because I notice that my hormones are all out of wack. I'm moody or blue, I have NO sex drive and my face is broken out in acne like I'm 16.







I've started the mini pill and I breastfeed but use a paci also. If this is a period I can deal with that I just don't want to have another bleeding period in a week...


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Some women do get their period back this early and many other mothers have what is called the second wave or six-week bleed where they have a second round of postpartum bleeding. With my last baby, #5, I had bleeding off and on for 12 weeks pp. Overdoing it as far as activity, including sex, can certainly attribute to this as well.


----------



## orangatan (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a similar experience after both my births and both times it was PP bleeding not a period. I agree that it sounds like PP bleeding for you too, My midwife mentioned it's actually not that common to get your period back so soon if you are exclusively breastfeeding (no paci, bottles, ect). Possible yes, but more likely PP bleeding.


----------

